# You can now create your user ID for the Nintendo Switch



## Vanth88 (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh come on! Steven is already taken  I guess I'll have to use my old xbox screen name.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

This isn't anything new. It has been around since FE: Heroes launched. Had to link Nintendo Network ID to the Nintendo account for the game's full features to be excessable


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2017)

Did it

Too bad i'm not getting a switch untill 20XX


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 20, 2017)

Nobody took ItsKipz yet, wooo!


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome! Just got my username I always use. Thanks for sharing the information Chary! :-)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ayyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Oh boy Nintendo


----------



## SilverWah (Feb 20, 2017)

I did it too, but I don't know when I have money for the Switch.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2017)

All done. No one took vinscool. Poor smealum though xD


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 20, 2017)

No caps support? What even.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> All done. No one took vinscool. Poor smealum though xD


 Mwahahahah.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> All done. No one took vinscool. Poor smealum though xD


First thing I thought of too. XD

I would have given it back to him though after he complained and I got my troll appetite satisfied.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2017)

MarioFanatic64 said:


> No caps support? What even.


Same reaction. vinscool is much less cool than my signature name VinsCool.


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 20, 2017)

Hopefully "Incineroar" or "Torracat" hasn't been used


----------



## Slattz (Feb 20, 2017)

Names are gone but dog123 wasn't...


----------



## Stack3r (Feb 20, 2017)

Stack3r


----------



## Nevermore (Feb 20, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> This isn't anything new. It has been around since FE: Heroes launched. Had to link Nintendo Network ID to the Nintendo account for the game's full features to be excessable


Yeah was gonna say.  I noticed it the day Heroes launched when I was linking the account and checking the settings.

Not a fan of how it has to be lowercase though. 

I already have my name though (not this one, someone else can have it lol). Yay.


----------



## xtheman (Feb 20, 2017)

Got the login "Hexagon"


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 20, 2017)

I got Klutch, which is the handle I've been using for ~5 years. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


password for your Switch ID


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


Reset your password then it will let you.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


You never set a password for your account then.


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 20, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Reset your password then it will let you.





HaloEffect17 said:


> You never set a password for your account then.



Yeah, I set it to sign me in via NNID. Fixed now. Thanks.


----------



## Zense (Feb 20, 2017)

I already had my user ID from when setting up for Wii U and N3DS


----------



## cheuble (Feb 20, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Got the login "Hexagon"


You? :eyes:


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Feb 20, 2017)

Managed to snag PlayStation2 for an ID, lol


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good luck getting your ID changed to 'thevinanator'. xD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> Good luck getting your ID changed to 'thevinanator'. xD


xD Oh well.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2017)

Got mine ready since two weeks ago! Just waiting for March 3rd


----------



## Fluto (Feb 20, 2017)

6 characters huh?...
flutoo it is then >.>


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> Good luck getting your ID changed to 'thevinanator'. xD




You're in luck. Just changed to 'thegreatswitcharoo'.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> You're in luck. Just changed to 'thegreatswitcharoo'.


Yup, just tested it out! Thanks


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: poor plutoo :^)


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2017)

You guys didn't do this when Miitomo was released?


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 20, 2017)

fml , Both Incineroar and Torracat are occupied :/. Atleast "Incinaught" is never thought of so yaaaay


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> You guys didn't do this when Miitomo was released?


Who plays Miitomo


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 20, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> You guys didn't do this when Miitomo was released?


Yeah but who plays Miitomo anymore?  No one remembers those accounts


----------



## xtheman (Feb 20, 2017)

I made a main account, I got the I.D.
xavier.
I didn't even think that would work but it did.


----------



## Powerful (Feb 20, 2017)

I have Powerful, did since MARIO run


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

They won't send me email, i clicked submit like 5 tiimes. Am i doing something wrong @Chary


----------



## Chary (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They won't send me email, i clicked submit like 5 tiimes. Am i doing something wrong @Chary


Huh, no idea. It sent me an email that arrived instantly.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They won't send me email, i clicked submit like 5 tiimes. Am i doing something wrong @Chary


As a last resort I guess, change your e-mail and then try resending it.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 20, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're you able to change your user ID?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> As a last resort I guess, change your e-mail and then try resending it.


But then my account would be under new email. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Huh, no idea. It sent me an email that arrived instantly.



Visit sign in page
Click Sign in with nintendo network id
Click user info
Click User Id
Submit
This is the right steps right? You probably did this before posting that news, so you got early bird special advantage, you sneak.


----------



## Chary (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But then my account would be under new email.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's exactly what i did. What email provider do you use? Maybe it acts up with certain email domains? I dunno.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 20, 2017)

Xzi is too short, so oxidize it is.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what i did. What email provider do you use? Maybe it acts up with certain email domains? I dunno.


I been using hotmail for nintendo and playstation.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But then my account would be under new email.


Yeah, that's right. But I assume you have to set up your password like some others here, and if you're not receiving an e-mail for it, pick a different e-mail just to get past that step. Then simply switch it back to one of your liking.


----------



## Cortador (Feb 20, 2017)

Isnt this more akin to a login name rather than an actual user name that other players will be able to see online?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

T3GZdev said:


> We're you able to change your user ID?


Yeah you can change your user ID.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Cortador said:


> Isnt this more akin to a login name rather than an actual user name that other players will be able to see online?


People online will see your Mii name/nickname. Not your user ID. The user ID is just for friends to type in to befriend you.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 20, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> People online will see your Mii name/nickname. Not your user ID. The user ID is just for friends to type in to befriend you.


Oh, rip. Time to edit nickname...?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Nevermind, finally got it after spamming for 20 mins. 

My original intention was to be like "SO HELP ME GOD IF ANYONE TAKE MY USER NAME..." Until march 3 when i get the system, but as long as i been here on this site, i don't trust certain people.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nevermind, finally got it after spamming for 20 mins.
> 
> My original intention was to be like "SO HELP ME GOD IF ANYONE TAKE MY USER NAME..." Until march 3 when i get the system, but as long as i been here on this site, i don't trust certain people.
> 
> View attachment 78986


Nice, glad it worked.


----------



## iAqua (Feb 20, 2017)

I got aquaaa, I guess that's okay.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> People online will see your Mii name/nickname. Not your user ID. The user ID is just for friends to type in to befriend you.



You not get to nick name or favorite, your miis this time. I forgot what thread it was in, but it was on gbatemp


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Feb 20, 2017)

Alright, candrasoftware here! My yandex address received the notifications with little delay, and I've linked all my Social Media accounts. Apparently, Nintendo Switch comes out 8 years after my join date here.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Nice, glad it worked.


I hope switch has a better mii maker, the miis we been using look very silly and unrealistic as much as it being almost nothing like me at all. 

@Chary Why you didn't show us your mii, too embarassed? 

Also under linked accounts, it has google, what is it for? Online backup of save data to cloud? that be cool


----------



## Rick Astley (Feb 20, 2017)

I'll never say how much i'm happy to have seen that thread. Really.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Feb 20, 2017)

I can have a ID for the Switch even if i only can get the system on Dicember? Amazing *_*


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Feb 20, 2017)

Someone already took trashdove


----------



## plasma (Feb 20, 2017)

Cheers, got plasmashadow!


----------



## 3than_H (Feb 21, 2017)

TRIGGERED
No monadoboy
rip


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 21, 2017)

How is this new? I've had a user name since November.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 21, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> How is this new? I've had a user name since November.


Switch User ID... not NNID name that is used exclusively for Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 21, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Switch User ID... not NNID name that is used exclusively for Wii U and 3DS.


Yeah I know. I saw the user ID bar in November.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 21, 2017)

Glad I was able to snag up my username.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been seeing news about this like it's an amazing thing. I was able to link my NNID to my My Nintendo Account in March last year, and noticed there was a user ID bar on profile settings in November. This is nothing new. I've known about this far longer than any human who is making "news" out of this. Don't mean to sound rude, I'm just trying to make my point clear.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 21, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> I've been seeing news about this like it's an amazing thing. I was able to link my NNID to my My Nintendo Account in March last year, and noticed there was a user ID bar on profile settings in November. This is nothing new. I've known about this far longer than any human who is making "news" out of this. Don't mean to sound rude, I'm just trying to make my point clear.


I didn't know about it until it was reported today.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 21, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> This isn't anything new. It has been around since FE: Heroes launched. Had to link Nintendo Network ID to the Nintendo account for the game's full features to be excessable


Even further than that. I got my "discostew" usern ID (not nickname) set on December 1st of last year.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2017)

hype


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 21, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> This isn't anything new. It has been around since FE: Heroes launched. Had to link Nintendo Network ID to the Nintendo account for the game's full features to be excessable


I don't understand. I've been playing Fire Emblem Heroes for a while, redeeming items from the points stores and whatnot, and my account didn't have any Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm still me.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 21, 2017)

got my vashts


----------



## Amani (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeaaa "Anonymous456" is mine now.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 21, 2017)

yay time for my 15th nintendo account .....I wonder if have nailed it down now or if we will be getting yet another account system 6 months down the line


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2017)

Regardless if this isn't recent news to some--I _know_ this wasn't available during Miitomo's launch for a fact, as I checked every panel back then--there are still numerous users here who had no idea this was available. They've now been informed, and is that not the point of posting news?


----------



## Amani (Feb 21, 2017)

I want to change my NNID 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Regardless if this isn't recent news to some--I _know_ this wasn't available during Miitomo's launch for a fact, as I checked every panel back then--there are still numerous users here who had no idea this was available. They've now been informed, and is that not the point of posting news?


I had no clue. Thanks.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 21, 2017)

I created mine on december last year.

Pretty old news http://nintendoeverything.com/my-nintendo-now-features-user-id-and-child-accounts/ but i guess users that didn't know about it would be grateful.


----------



## Pokem (Feb 21, 2017)

Ayee, lit. Gonna get the Switch next year though for that Fire Emblem 2018


----------



## Amani (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm gettin' all da games for da Switch.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 21, 2017)

inb4 someone sets their userid to _http://3ds.guide_


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it just me or is anyone able to capitalize their user ID. Its all lowercase.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 21, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Is it just me or is anyone able to capitalize their user ID. Its all lowercase.


It's lowercase, yep.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2017)

I only now find out recently from reddit. I didn't even check if my NNID was valid. Just thought of a new name altogether and surprisingly, I got it.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 21, 2017)

I think gamexplain saw this post...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 21, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I only now find out recently from reddit. I didn't even check if my NNID was valid. Just thought of a new name altogether and surprisingly, I got it.


I know, you would have thought hods;pnyfqpwcjhfq[oweiygpjref'jwEGFCPIBUQERH[F'OJXw would be already taken


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 21, 2017)

No caps lock? What a joke. I'll stick to my old username then (I'd want my new to have caps lock at least twice).


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 21, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> I think gamexplain saw this post...



kek


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 21, 2017)

did mine,now all thats left is to never ever put in the confirmation code


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

That's odd. When I click at 'User ID' it leads me to a password recovery page 

Can someone share the actual URL of the correct page?


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> That's odd. When I click at 'User ID' it leads me to a password recovery page
> 
> Can someone share the actual URL of the correct page?


put in your password


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> put in your password


I can't. I'm already logged in.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I can't. I'm already logged in.


Put in your password on that screen.


----------



## Red9419 (Feb 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I can't. I'm already logged in.


That's normal if you sign up or log in with a gmail account. Reset the password and then it will allow you to change your User ID


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wooh, got Minnow! RIP smealum tho


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

i did this 18 months ago and snagged Blade


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

Red9419 said:


> That's normal if you sign up or log in with a gmail account. Reset the password and then it will allow you to change your User ID


I thought gbatemp's server is being slow again, but my internet actually died for a couple of minutes for some reason. Anyway, thanks, that worked. I selected the same ID I use as my NNID because, duh.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Feb 21, 2017)

http://prntscr.com/ebdw6q booyah


----------



## Halvorsen (Feb 21, 2017)

linksorazelda confirmed


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 21, 2017)

I guess I'll have to settle for TheLegend26...


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 21, 2017)

KingBlank said:


> I guess I'll have to settle for TheLegend26...


Nice meme


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 21, 2017)

And another year another new nintendo accounts system. How many times has this happened, anyone got a list ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

here's a tip you can put in a name than add an - to the end and it will accept it
so example: blade-

also you can change your id as many times as you want (so far)


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2017)

Heh, surprised I was able to use the_randomizer on there


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, I grabbed mine. Not the same handle I use on this site but whatever.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, for some reason it doesn't send me an E-Mail and I have checked it doesn't go to the junk mail. Rats.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2017)

Yay, I got my name


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. Created mine


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 21, 2017)

I've created mine rn, and the no caps rule is bs, my username has to be all in caps...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 21, 2017)

Whatever site I use, my name is never taken.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2017)

Got mine done. You'll be able to add me as: jayro_jones

(Big surprise there, not)


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 21, 2017)

When I click change next to user id, the page pops up for changing passwords - that is, a message saying that a mail to change the pass will be sent to my mailadd.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

that's not for changing password just enter your passw to proceed


----------



## InsaneNutter (Feb 21, 2017)

For anyone using Outlook.com / Hotmail or an Office 365 powered email address you need to add accounts.nintendo.com and nintendo.com to your safe sender list, then re send the confirmation email from their website to get the confirmation email.

You can do this like so:


----------



## Reecey (Feb 21, 2017)

Why is everyone getting hype about this? this user name choice has been around for along time now, its nothing related to the Switch, well it mentions nothing Switch related even changing it!. Its just to do with your MyNintendo Username Account, that's all, its not Switch affiliated yet! It should be the same username id you have on your WiiU. Unless this is an out of region Nintendo choice, maybe its only US and has not reached Nintendo UK yet?


----------



## MontyQ (Feb 21, 2017)

no email just logged in hit edit and it let me do it right then.


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 21, 2017)

Meh this reminds me of when PSN launched.


----------



## xile6 (Feb 21, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> I've been seeing news about this like it's an amazing thing. I was able to link my NNID to my My Nintendo Account in March last year, and noticed there was a user ID bar on profile settings in November. This is nothing new. I've known about this far longer than any human who is making "news" out of this. Don't mean to sound rude, I'm just trying to make my point clear.


Same here.
Ive been to my nintendo account at lest 1 day out the week.
Either way i mines has been setup. Just waiting on the switch. 10 more days i hope. (Hope it gets delivery on or before release day)


----------



## Direkt (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info! now i can take my username in peace of mind and not have people take it first, or have it in the first place for some reason


----------



## Alex658 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm trying to create one right now, but when i try to hit "create account" the button is grey and doesn't seem to do anything when i click it.

If the username was already taken, or my email was being used it should pop up an error message...


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2017)

smileyhead isn't taken! great!


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 21, 2017)

I wanna know why I can't use CAPS in my username. ReynTheInsane looks better than reyntheinsane


----------



## wii_go (Feb 21, 2017)

cool get my nickname to switch, but why there's fonctions to add FB, twitter and gogol to this ID when there's no social hability yet for the switch...!!!  ????


----------



## Conn0r (Feb 21, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


You just gotta do.


----------



## DKB (Feb 21, 2017)

I got Flashed. lol


----------



## HtheB (Feb 21, 2017)

I've made an account with my nickname a long time ago already, probably like a month ago or something?...


----------



## Megaben99 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pointer!

And good luck getting ElevatorAction as your username now


----------



## isoboy (Feb 21, 2017)

First I chose ducktales which I believe is still availible. Then I checked a bunch and neither gbatemp or wololo was taken but I changed to supermarioworld. Then I found out supermariomaker was availible and took that and I'm sticking with it. My brother got castlevania. Nobody's taken shopkeeper yet...


----------



## megabug7 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok I think I did it right :S 

So a User ID is just the part of the Nintendo Account (I already had it)

User ID: megabug7 (just set that now)
NNiD: megabug7 (already had this)

Why not just use the NNiD for Switch? (I don't intend to get one for a long time)


----------



## Arras (Feb 21, 2017)

Isn't this just the username you use to log in, not your display name? There's no use to taking "prestige" names. (also, it requires a minimum of 6 symbols )


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 21, 2017)

MarcusCarter said:


> It's taking me to the 'Password Reset Page' instead. Why is that?


theyve got new password security guidelines - your old pw probably doesn't fulfill them. do it and enter your old password, you will get an error saying what's wrong. just give a new pass and then you'll be able to create ID


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> i did this 18 months ago and snagged Blade


Long shot. Did they offer caps lock 18 months ago or was it also lowercase too?


----------



## Yil (Feb 21, 2017)

Wait, isn't this the same account for miitomo?


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2017)

I registered the account name EVERYONE wanted! osaka35!

oh, no one wanted that but me? okay i guess whatever it's still a cool name *kicks rock*


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been locked outta my Nintendo account for a long time. When I ask to reset password, I never end up getting an email, and I've checked junk folder and everything. I should call them up but I've been too lazy. Maybe when I get my Switch... No one takes my username, anyways.


----------



## martorSkul (Feb 22, 2017)

GOT martor yey. Didn't need to get the confirmation email though, just ask me for my password

https://i.gyazo.com/f57758ff9b73ef638ae822720abd810e.png


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 22, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I've been locked outta my Nintendo account for a long time. When I ask to reset password, I never end up getting an email, and I've checked junk folder and everything. I should call them up but I've been too lazy. Maybe when I get my Switch... No one takes my username, anyways.


Define long time, nintendo makes a new account system once a year and people have to register new accounts. For all you know you might be trying to recover account that doesn't exist.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Feb 22, 2017)

Don't know when I'll get a switch, but I feel better knowing that when I do my username will be PoopyMcBumBum


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 22, 2017)

Yay! I got my trusty BLsquared!
Still wish I could have caps...
I mean, blsquared just doesn't have the same effect...
Ah well. Not as I'm getting a switch less than 4 years from now xD
Just glad I didn't have to pull the blsquared10 or blsquaredx


----------



## Red9419 (Feb 22, 2017)

fuck you pic.twitter.com/5lztzr1b2s— smea (@smealum) February 22, 2017

Run @TheVinAnator


----------



## Jayro (Feb 22, 2017)

Alan Stone of Nintendo USA has just passed away. :'(

Source


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 22, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Alan Stone of Nintendo USA has just passed away. :'(
> 
> Source


How is this relevant


----------



## Jayro (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm unable to post this bombshell news in the News section, so I had to put it somewhere...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 22, 2017)

Red9419 said:


> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/834276706101833728
> Run @TheVinAnator








  Don't worry, he he's getting it back.


----------



## Risingdawn (Feb 22, 2017)

Rick Astley said:


> I'll never say how much i'm happy to have seen that thread. Really.


I've got to ask, what's the story with your 'Rick Astley' username lol.


----------



## iAqua (Feb 23, 2017)

I've got vapor, march, shank, titan, sweat, zarya, salsa and juice.


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 27, 2017)

It's weird, when I want to setup an ID, it will say they send an email to change password WTF??


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashtonx said:


> Define long time, nintendo makes a new account system once a year and people have to register new accounts. For all you know you might be trying to recover account that doesn't exist.


Finally figured it out. I had to fiddle w/ my Nintendo Network ID, not Nintendo Acc., which is only possible thru a Wii U or 3DS. So I clicked reset password, and the same temp pass is used everywhere. Didn't know that. Finally got things changed. So apparently your Nintendo Network ID is not connected to your Nintendo Account. Ugh.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 28, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Finally figured it out. I had to fiddle w/ my Nintendo Network ID, not Nintendo Acc., which is only possible thru a Wii U or 3DS. So I clicked reset password, and the same temp pass is used everywhere. Didn't know that. Finally got things changed. So apparently your Nintendo Network ID is not connected to your Nintendo Account. Ugh.


Yep... i don't even bother unless i need it, there's too much mess with their accounts that it'd need an infografic to explain which one is which and what it's used for.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 1, 2017)

Ashtonx said:


> Yep... i don't even bother unless i need it, there's too much mess with their accounts that it'd need an infografic to explain which one is which and what it's used for.


From the looks of it (Username registration), it seems that our Nintendo Accounts will be what's used for the Switch, which would be GREAT. It didn't help that I signed into my Nintendo Acc. w/ a Nintendo Network ID but when I reset password on NNID, I have no way of changing that once I've logged into my Nintendo Account, and it's a useless cycle.


----------

